# Sudwala purchase?



## FlyKaesan (Oct 31, 2008)

Can you tell me how much you paid for Sudwala and how did you purchase it?
I have searched ebay but no listing there.
Do I have to go through a broker?

thanks!


----------



## king1 (Oct 31, 2008)

Cape Escapes has many Sudwala weeks for sale.  The resort does the closing for R605, and Cape charges R350 for service charge.  nicky@capeescape.co.za


----------



## Blondie (Nov 1, 2008)

I too bought from cape escapes and they were great. It was around $350 us for a peak one bedroom unit. For another few hundred I got something like 6 years of RCI. I believe the entire transaction was under $700.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 3, 2008)

thank you.
I have emailed Nicky.  Hopefully I will find a good buy.


----------

